# Orange blossom?



## thedonofchronic (May 2, 2009)

anyone hear of this strain?
Google came up a regular plant..
any info or links would be great thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> anyone hear of this strain?
> Google came up a regular plant..
> any info or links would be great thanks


 


sorry  I tried to google it  4u..But  only  came back  to this post:rofl: Good Luck my friend:bong:


----------



## Newbud (May 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> sorry I tried to google it 4u..But only came back to this post:rofl: Good Luck my friend:bong:


 
Same here, first hit lol.


----------

